
Creating old school illustrations for physics book programmatically - codedokode
https://github.com/jemmybutton/fiziko
======
codedokode
More awesome image examples:
[https://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=ht...](https://www.microsofttranslator.com/bv.aspx?from=&to=en&a=https://habr.com/post/423571/)

